# Pappnasenbiken



## merkt_p (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo

ich möchte zum ultimativen Fastnachtbiken aufrufen.

Wann: Faschingsdienstag 24.02. um 15.00 Uhr

Wo: Haupteingang Tiergarten Nürnberg

Warum: viel Spass auf ausschließlich Trails am Schmausenbuck

Wie: maskiert!! wer mit Pappnase kommt bekommt einen Krapfen von mir spendiert.

Also auf gehts, ich freue mich auf Euch

Martin


----------



## Frazer (18. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich Zeit hätt, würd ich glatt mitfahren.

Aber da ich wie die meisten normalen Menschen an diesem Tag arbeiten darf, wirds leider nix werden.   

Viele Späße trotzdem

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (18. Februar 2004)

job kündigen.


----------



## Diva (18. Februar 2004)

Tolle Idee!


----------



## Hollandrad (18. Februar 2004)

Diva schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Idee!



was?.....Pappnasen oder kündigen?


----------



## Beelzebub (18. Februar 2004)

so ein mist sicher sehr spaßig das.sogar frei hab ich aber meine bessere hälfte ist noch da.darf ich mir sozusagen abschminken


----------



## Frazer (18. Februar 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> job kündigen.




Und wie soll ich dann mein 7tes Bike finanzieren?? Mein "alter Herr" tritt mir kräftig in den Allerwertesten, wenn ich ankomm und wieder Taschengeld haben will....


----------



## Altitude (19. Februar 2004)

ICh wär dabei...aber 15.00 Uhr ist mir etwas zu spät...

können wir uns auf 14.00 Uhr einigen???


----------



## merkt_p (19. Februar 2004)

@Fraser: was nützen Dir 6 Bikes wenn Du nicht fährst??? Dann lieber nur 1 Bike und viel Spass haben.

@Alti: entlich mit Dir am Tiergarten biken wär gut, allerdings muss ich am Dienstag auch noch Arbeiten und mache nur etwas früher Feierabend. Vielleicht klappt es ja doch 15.00 Uhr. So zwei bis zweieinhalb Stunden biken sollten eigentlich just for fun genügen.

Bis dann Martin


----------



## Altitude (19. Februar 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti: entlich mit Dir am Tiergarten biken wär gut, allerdings muss ich am Dienstag auch noch Arbeiten und mache nur etwas früher Feierabend. Vielleicht klappt es ja doch 15.00 Uhr. So zwei bis zweieinhalb Stunden biken sollten eigentlich just for fun genügen.
> 
> Bis dann Martin



Ich arbeite nur bis 13.00     und um 17.30 hab ich ein Date beim Zahnarzt...entweder 14.00 Uhr oder 15.00 Uhr mit disziplinierter Rückkehr um 17.00...dan duschn ich halt vorher nicht merh...


----------



## Frazer (19. Februar 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> @Fraser: was nützen Dir 6 Bikes wenn Du nicht fährst??? Dann lieber nur 1 Bike und viel Spass haben.




Jeder wie er kann...   

Aber jeder setzt in seinem Leben die Prioritäten etwas anders, und meine Chefin wäre wohl nicht begeistert, wenn ich lieber mitm MTB fahren geh, als meine Arbeit zu machen.... Nee nee, is nicht, am WE gern mal, unter der Woche is echt schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (20. Februar 2004)

@ Alti: Du kannst jederzeit abbrechen, die maximale Entfernung zum Tiergarten wird ca. 5 km betragen und der "Blaustrich" oder die Forstautobahn sind immer in der Nähe

Sportlichen Gruß Martin


----------



## rieni (20. Februar 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Wann: Faschingsdienstag 24.02. um 15.00 Uhr
> 
> Wo: Haupteingang Tiergarten Nürnberg
> Martin



bis denn dann

Gruß
Rieni


----------



## Coffee (20. Februar 2004)

tataaaaaaaaaaa

das ist ja ne Super Idee. Leider bin cih ja TOTAL Untrainiert und leicht gehandykaped. Wobei ich mir so nen Faschingskrapfen ungern entgehen lasse *gg*

Grüßle coffee


----------



## amelius (21. Februar 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ....das ist ja ne Super Idee. Leider bin cih ja TOTAL Untrainiert und leicht gehandykaped. Wobei ich mir so nen Faschingskrapfen ungern entgehen lasse *gg*
> 
> Grüßle coffee



 .... ist doch kein Problem, wenn Du grad kein Handy hast .... es findet sich bestimmt jemand, der Dir eins leihen würde .....   

SCNR

ps.
neee, isch bin nischt der Deschnigger mit Tarnkappe  

Helau!


----------



## Altitude (23. Februar 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alti: Du kannst jederzeit abbrechen, die maximale Entfernung zum Tiergarten wird ca. 5 km betragen und der "Blaustrich" oder die Forstautobahn sind immer in der Nähe
> 
> Sportlichen Gruß Martin


OK, dann bis Morgen...bin der fette schwarz gekleidete Kerl mit der vergammelten und stinkenden Marin-Titanmähre


----------



## merkt_p (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich freue mich auf Euch.

Das Wetter und die Verhältnisse sind ganz gut, die Trailsgehören uns.

An alle Zweifler, es wird kein CC- Wettbewerb wir wollen einfach Spaß auf den Trails haben und glaubt mir es gibt genug hinter dem Schmausenbuck.

Nürberg Allaaf

Martin

PS.: denk an die Krapfen (Pappnasen- oder Gummipflicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rieni (24. Februar 2004)

Yep,
wenn sich sonst keiner traut, oder keine Zeit, oder es zu kalt is  hat müssen wir uns wohl zu dritt vergnügen   

bis später denn



			
				merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> ..............oder Gummipflicht)



Äh...., was genau meinst du mit Gummipflicht ??? Ich frag nur, damit ich für alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet bin

Rieni


----------



## Tom:-) (24. Februar 2004)

vergnügt euch auf den trails während unsereins im büro den schädel kuriert!
ich prangere das an, eine verkehrte welt!

wolle'mer se rauslasse?


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Nürberg Allaaf
> 
> Martin



Desch heißt 

Närmberch AHA!!! 


Zipfelklatscher...


----------



## showman (24. Februar 2004)

Pappnasenbiker der Oberpappnase (merkt P) zum Geburtstag gratuliert??? 

Ich wünsch dir alles gute und viele   

Gruss Showman


----------



## rieni (25. Februar 2004)

An alle die dabei waren, insbesondere dem brillianten trailguide merkt_p, ein fettes Danke   
supergeile Ausfahrt.

An alle die nicht dabei waren; Ihr habt was verpasst    

Rieni


----------

